# 10 Free Games plus a PSPgo? What’s the Catch…



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*10 Free Games plus a PSPgo? What’s the Catch…*
05/27/2010 Written by Corey Schwanz










If one were to have bought one of those new-fangled PSPgo devices after April 1st, 2010 Sony is offering 10 full game downloads. For free. Sounds good, right? Sounds like a great idea! If you live in the United Kingdom, that is.










MCVUK reports that Sony Computer Entertainment UK will shortly unveil a new program to entice gamers to buy Sony’s newest redesign. This coming shortly after their announcement of the _PSP__Essentials_ brand, starting in June. The games that are eligible for this new incentive program include _Gran Turismo_,_ LittleBigPlanet_, _2010 FIFA World Cup_, and_ Grand Theft Auto_. According to SCE UK Sales Director Mark Howsen:*“On PSPgo we’ve decided to innovate with that particular business model. Next month we’re launching a free ten game offer. And this isn’t just older titles – we’ve worked with third parties and there’s some really good core products. We’re using it as a method to drive the hardware as well by making the whole proposition much more appealing.”*​Man, Europe seems to get everything. First it was a copy of _Gran Turismo_ with every purchase. Then it was a choice between GT, _Assassin’s Creed: Bloodlines,_ and _Motorstorm: Arctic Edge_. Now this? Maybe the PSPgo would actually sell if they tried some of these things abroad.
[Source]
*
Via: PlayStation LifeStyle*


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Guess where I live, woo hoo


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Ohio?:bigsmile:


----------

